# Which DEIVF clinic would you recommend?



## leraj (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello

I am new to FF and have been mostly 'lurking' until now, trying to find out information on clinics abroad.

I think I've narrowed it down to Spain: Instituto Marques, Eugin or Procreatec. (I was very interested in Reprofitin the Czech Republic but they now have an 11 month waiting list and I want to get going asap).

If you've been treated at any of these Spanish clinics, could you tell more?! Good stories, bad stories - anything really that would help me to make a decision. The price is a bit of an issue too, from what I can tell I think Procreatec looks the cheapest?

Many thanks

Leraj x

P.S. I there are other clinics in Spain that you would recommend, I would love to know more?


----------



## scov (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello Leraj, I would deffinatley reccomend Procreatec to you,and yes there prices are better than some other clinics. They are a small very personalised clinic with a great american lady doctor Jennifer Rayward,she is so easy to talk to and very bubbly and nice,they also have Ruth a fertility nurse and mod on fertility friends,who can work with you and coordinate all your treatment etc; We have just had 2 bfp from two of our girls that have been there recently,come and join us on our thread have a read and ask any questions you want. we are procreatec comes up trumps,wish you lots of luck scov.x
Ps, there is no waiting for a donor either,we have all been matched very well and very quickley.x


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Most of the girls on here would recommend the clinic which eventually got them a BFP - in my case it's Invimed Warsaw
Initial communication awful but once I had visited and met the staff communication was brilliant - Initial visit May 2006 - BFP July 06
We used donor eggs and donor sperm


----------

